# Finding Rabbits



## bunnychild (Jun 20, 2011)

HiI want to know where the best rabbit breeders in Kansas are. 

Thx to those who reply:hug2:


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on what type of rabbit you want.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 21, 2011)

any kind


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way, but in your introduction, I noticed that you had given 5 rabbits away to new homes. I'm just wondering why you are looking for new rabbits when you felt you needed to rehome 5 others for whatever reason? As well, may I ask what these rabbits will be used for? If you arn't concerned about the breed of rabbit, it seems to me that you arn't looking for a pet, breeding, or meat. I'm concerned about your reasons...would you mind clarifying?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 21, 2011)

i agree with plasticbunny. i didnt know about the rehoming but for breeding and even for a pet you should have something in mind.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

they werent good show rabbits.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

I was interested in 1 Mini Rex Buck, 1 Mini Satin Doe, 1 Holland lop Doe, 2 Tans, and most 6 class rabbits(rabbits that weigh more than 9 pounds)


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

and i really really want some Flemish Giants


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

took my a while but i finaly found my list of show breeds (i really need to clean the house) what i want to buy: 1 Mini Rex Buck, 1 Mini Satin Doe, 1 Holland lop Doe, 2 Tans, 2 Giant Angora, 2 Flemish Giant, 2 Palomino , 2 Mini lop, 2 Harlequin, 2 Netherland Dwarf, 2 Polish, 2 Giant Chinchilla, 2 CrÃ¨me D'Argent, 2 Hotot, 2 English lop, 2 Dutch, 2 Dwarf Hotot, 2 lionhead, 1 Himalayan, 2 Lilac


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 22, 2011)

why, may I ask are you wanting so many diffrent breeds? I appolgize b/c I assume we're not allowed to ask such questions, but you said you rehomed all the other rabbits because they were not good show rabbits... no offense, but no one is going to sell you a grand champion. You have to breed for that yourself. Theres no easy shortcuts in showing rabbits.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Agree with Crystal, You have to work your self up to have good show rabbits. And why only one in each breed, You should have a trio in each breed so you can breed and keep the best baby and show that. Also to replace the parents for your good show offsprings.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

they were wild rabbits and they were my first rabbits and i only had one cage at that time. wild rabbits tind to be mean when they grow up i only had them for 2 months and when i say rehomed i mean let go for all but one who was nice and went to my friend that knew how tak care of rabbits lik me. now that i hav explained that does any one want to say where i can find some


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 22, 2011)

my first breedin kind of scared me out of it (but i am gettin back in to it)and if u look at the list on most it says 2 exsept on ones that i hav one ofall ready then it says 1.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 23, 2011)

@ mistyjr.thats what im tryin to do


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 23, 2011)

@ GorbyJobRabbitsu need goodrabbit parentsto have good offspring if u had a broken (fur) hollandlop with not anof white the off spring hav a huge liklyhood to hav to little white too


----------



## Brittany85 (Jul 31, 2011)

What rabbits do you have already?
You posted the same post twice but I will repeat what I said before. There is no way a new breeder can have this many rabbits and have enough time and money for them all. That would be very irresponsible. If you are serious into breeding pick one or two and get 3 of each (2 does and 1 buck) Then keep back the showy babies and sell the pet quality.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

i started this somewhere else the list is much shorter and more descrive

@Brittany85: thats rude to say


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please explain how I was rude? I am speaking from experience that it is not a good idea to get that many rabbits at once. I understand it is fun to make plans but it is unrealistic to think you can care for that many rabbits. I wish you luck with your rabbits though.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

*Brittany85 wrote: *


> What rabbits do you have already?
> You posted the same post twice but I will repeat what I said before. There is no way a new breeder can have this many rabbits and have enough time and money for them all. That would be very irresponsible. If you are serious into breeding pick one or two and get 3 of each (2 does and 1 buck) Then keep back the showy babies and sell the pet quality.


sayin my plans r irresponsible


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

i reduced down to 8 breeds 1 white Mini Satin Doe, 1 Holland lop Doe, 2 white Giant Angora, 2 sandy Flemish Giant, 2 Siamese sable Netherland Dwarf, 2 yellow Dutch, 1 lilac Himalayan. i fell in love with the Astrex i would buy it from almost any where


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 3, 2011)

Since you are new to breeding and young, wouldn't it make more sense to dedicate your time and resources to one single breed?


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

to late for that i am deturmend on these breeds


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 3, 2011)

you will get no where without narrowing it down. That is all.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

i did narrow it down


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 3, 2011)

You need to narrow it down to 1 or 2 breeds max! If you get this many breeds I can guarantee you will get frustrated and end up getting rid of some. 
You can do what you wish but the breeds you chose are high maintenance. Do you realize the grooming involved with Angoras? Also the cage space required for giant breeds such as flemish?


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

@Brittany85: I know how much grooming it takes i plan to use them for fur not show. I have 6 gaint outdoor cages we r buyin more once we breed them.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay well if you don't plan on narrowing it down good luck then..


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

thank u i will tell u how it goes


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to echo the others about narrowing down to 2-3 breeds. 8 Breeds is a lot, school starts up soon, will you have time too clean 30+ cages and get your homework done? Think about is 8 breeds that is 16 adults and if they each have a litter of 5 that is 36 rabbits, now you will have too seperate the babies at 8 weeks so that is potentially 36 cages. That many cages can easily over whelm anyone, breeding and caring for that many animals is a full time job in its own. I work part time and have 9 cages. 2 bunny, 3 mice, 1 hamster, 1 fish tank and 1 gecko tank. The time and energy for 9 cages, plus I have 4 kids and a house to clean I am exausted. 

As a pet only owner I personally would not adopt a rabbit from someone who has and breeds more then just a couple breeds. Smaller barns have much more time too handle and socilize babies and adults. Nova is a mixed breed she comes from a shed that housed 6 rabbits all 6 of the adults and the 4 babies where amazing sweet rabbits, very tame. They all wanted nose rubs. It was easy to tell that they are all getting the attention they need. The place I got Smokey from they had 4 breeding holland lops(Smokey was one of them), 2 breeding mini rex and 5 baby mini rexes. All these bunnies where very sweet, the breeder took each one out let me hold them and cuddle. It was obvious that they all are handled regularly and very loved. The breeder Brian was so proud to show me his rabbits, names, how they did in shows, colors etc. 

So please don't think everyone is trying to tell you what to do we are just looking out for your well being and we would be very sad too see you have too rehome rabbits because you took on too much at one time.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

I would like tosay 2 things, 1 I AM A KID!!.2 Theseare just posibilitys depending on what is near me( i said this on the other topic by me )


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish you would answer my question about how you will be able to juggle that many bunnies and school work...


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 3, 2011)

Dont question my ability to care for a pet i hav had animals since i was two

my answer to ur question is other kids juggle sports and school, I juggle school rabbit, horses, orchestra, and volunteering and i hav done well in school i am in fact an honor student in school since 2nd grade


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2011)

I am locking this thread until another moderator has time to step in here and edit some posts and remove inappropriate comments and send warnings to people.

Please remember that we do have rules folks and here is a link to them:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11860&forum_id=14

Please notice that name-calling is one of them...

Unacceptable Behavior (Subject to Warnings):

- name calling

- ridiculing of another's opinion

- failure to 'agree to disagree'

- the posting of obviously inflammatory topics (eg: rabbit meat, breeder vs. animal rights attacks)

- overly abrasive or negative posts on any topic

- personal vendettas

- 'advertising' or linking other forums or commercial ventures in posts (see Content Rules for advertising policies).



BunnyChild, I am glad that you "have" been an honor student for so long - maybe you can use those skills to not type in text-speak in the forum since we spell things out correctly as much as possible.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

*Peg posted the rules I did the editing. If you want to say anything else PM. I will be pming anyone that I pulled a comment from. 

Since you are a kid I have a few questions for you.

1) Are your parents actively involved in this?

2) How many rabbits do you plan in getting? Not what kind but how many? 

3) How many cages do you have right now?

4) From this comment it seems to me you don't plan on getting ALL of what you have listed just what is near you? How far can you go to get what you want?

5) With all those activities wouldn't eat be easier to focus on one breed?

Now this is my feelings on having a large number of animals and a busy life. I have pet rabbits. Currently 8 of my own and 1 foster rabbit. Plus a dog, and several reptiles. I work 4-5 days a week. I take care of my home, these animals,
and my husband. On top of that our families. Most importantly my three god-kids and several younger family members who I am close to. I am so busy, so much going on. In your case you have all the things you listed than caring for the rabbits, and shows. That is a LOT for any one person.

Bunnychild:*


> I would like to say 2 things, 1 I AM A KID!!. 2 These are just posibilitys depending on what is near me ( i said this on the other topic by me )


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Peg posted the rules I did the editing. If you want to say anything else PM. I will be pming anyone that I pulled a comment from.
> 
> Since you are a kid I have a few questions for you.
> 
> ...


I said today on the other topic by me that i will stick with the breeds i have and yellow/red/gold dutch ( I don't know what the real name for it is)


1. Yes my parents are involed in my rabbits my mom encouraged me to get different breeds.

2. two for each breed so 8.

3. 6 set up 7-9 not set up

4. thank you for noticing. My parents will drive about as farup as hutchison, and as far down as oklahoma city.

5. like i said on the first question my mom encouraged me to get more than one breed. Also that it the way it works in my town people that show rabbits have more than one breed.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find a yellow dutch


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't find any yellow dutch near me on the web so i made a list of the other colors i would be enterested in. in order from fav. to pretty cool: Yellow, Chocolate, Blue


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 4, 2011)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Posting this twice will not increase the amount of people answering your question. Read my answer on your other post.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 9, 2011)

i did read your answer and i replied to it


----------



## Pipp (Aug 10, 2011)

This has been moved to The Rabbitry section.


----------



## la~la~land (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should be replying to this or not but I'll just say that I'm 15 and just started my sophmore year in high school. Yesterday was my second day at school and the second I went home I cleaned cages/fed rabbits. I only have 11 rabbits and they're all mini rex. Straight after that I had to go to a 4H meeting because I'm going to the state fair next week. I'll be missing school and will be doing my makeup work in between showings. I'm getting a pair of thriantas this october, that'll make it even harder. It might be possible for you to keep that many breeds but it'll be hard. Its not something I could handle.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 11, 2011)

Bunnychild, go to the ARBA website, find out what district you are in and see if they have a yahoo group. I am in District 3 but know Kansas is not in District 3. Also please join the ARBA they have lots of good information on rabbits and showing.

I am an adult and I have 5 breeds and some different varieties within the breeds and they are a lot of work. I refuse to have Angoras or any other type that needs "constant" grooming because I just don't have the time and I do not work outside of the home right now.
Take the time to read books and learn everything you can about the breeds you want before you get them.Remember each rabbit needs to have its own separate cage and you will have to feed, water ,clean up after, groom and provide vet care for the bunnies if they need it. I am not trying to talk you out of so many but I would suggest just a couple of breeds first then slowly add the others. 
My first was a Californian pair and they wouldn't breed. Then I got an English Spot pair and I was in love!!!
Gotta go feed and water my herd, Good luck. I will PM you my email address later so you can contact me for help.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 11, 2011)

Also, I think Dutch come in Gold or Fawn not Yellow.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 12, 2011)

*la~la~land wrote: *


> I'm not sure if I should be replying to this or not but I'll just say that I'm 15 and just started my sophmore year in high school. Yesterday was my second day at school and the second I went home I cleaned cages/fed rabbits. I only have 11 rabbits and they're all mini rex. Straight after that I had to go to a 4H meeting because I'm going to the state fair next week. I'll be missing school and will be doing my makeup work in between showings. I'm getting a pair of thriantas this october, that'll make it even harder. It might be possible for you to keep that many breeds but it'll be hard. Its not something I could handle.


luckly our state fair is on a weekend. I don't have a job right now. ( unless you count selling eggs a church ) Like I said I don't do sports. We have alot of time in my school for homework in class ( thank goodness ) the only project I have is violin and it is during school and on Sundays


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll just say a fwe things, and take any of it that you want to. 
Firstly , if you want that many breeds, all th emore power to you to keep up with them all. I've got 2 recognized breeds and 1 unrecognized breed pair, and that's about all that I can handle with a 40+ hour a week job, 2 horses and my rabbits. 
First step: Join Arba, get your Standard of Perfection and read it thoroughly- it's like my best friend. 
Second Step: join your national clubs of your breeds, I have only done this for two of my three breeds, but as I raise New Zealands for meat, with a side of showing the Jr, Int and some Sr's I didn't worry about joining the national club= my Hollands and Velveteen Lops are my two main focus'. The national club will give you information as to local breeders that have good quality rabbits. 
Then join your local rabbit club that will give you the low down closest scopes of the other local breeders in your area and give you show schedules as well. Yes the more breeds you have the higher the costs of joining your clubs, but you get such a great wealth of information from them that it makes it worth it in the long run. 

With the dutch, I used to raise dutch, in fact I still have some of mine, Gold/yellow is not a recognized color, the only COD color is Chinchilla right now. Steel, Gray(agouti), Black, Blue Chocolate and Tort are the only colors that are showable. The main reason you won't find Gold/Yellow is alot of breeders aren't touching it. My Gold's that I had were an accident bunch. I got my golds out of an accidental breeding of a tort doe to my gray buck. It was more of a prove out litter for the doe since she wouldn't lift for any of my tort bucks i figured she wouldn't lift for the gray either(I was wrong and never made that assumption again!)

Now I just want to say that If you go with 5 breeds max it will tax you when it comes to learning all the different body types and when showing, that was the main reason for dropping my dutch. I could never show my dutch and my hollands in the same show. They ALWAYS hit the show table at the same time and I can't be in two places at once. 
Now again, if you want that many breeds, that's up to you. I had Velveteen lops, Holland lops, dutch, mini rex and New Zealands and I told myself no more. I can't show that many different breeds, move some of them on to breeders that can show them to their potential and focus in on just a few. New Zealands I couldn't drop as per my family(on the plus side, I love the big chunky heads), the Velveteens- i was hooked on day one and I've only got one pair right now and adding a second pair this fall and for my hollands well I've got about 18 adults and 5 JR's growing right now and even after having the breed for 6 years I am still learning- I have kept a single pair of dutch that are pets only I couldn't bare to part with them so that's where they stay, the others I sold to a youth show home where the youth was estatic to get them, but i have first option to take them back for retirement. 

The only off topic thing I will say here is more for a bunch of folks, not anyone in perticular but please remember EVERYONE "You get more with sugar than you do with vinegar" I understand the mods have been in here already but please everyone, take a setp back, a deep breath and relax.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 16, 2011)

thx that is very helpful


----------



## SpotLover (Aug 19, 2011)

bunnychild wrote:


> I would like toÂ say 2 things, 1 I AM A KID!!.Â 2 TheseÂ are just posibilitys depending on what is near meÂ ( i said this on the other topic by me )Â



EXACTLY!! You are a child. You shouldn't even be CONSIDERING raising rabbits. You are illiterate and very rude. These are all experienced people trying to give you advice and you're throwing it all away. They are know what they're talking about! Even just getting ONE breed will cost your parents thousands of dollars. If you want to raise rabbits, get ONE BREED, NOT EIGHT. Make sure they come with full pedigrees and are purebred. Buy ONE rabbit of the opposite gender, fully pedigree'd, and the same breed. Then go from there.
If you want to show, why do you want so many rabbits? You can't take 10+ rabbits to a show and show them all. Take one, show it, and see how you like it.

Childeren... :X

If you can see by my two first posts, I was very new here and was getting my first bun. She is now almost 6 months old and is in her first show, I will get show results tomorrow. Owning even one rabbit is very pricey, and it would be a huge waste of time getting so many breeds.

What I can suggest is, before even getting a rabbit, educate yourself on the different breeds, colours, genetics, types, and everything you can. 
-What is the breed standard like?
-Is the rabbit I'm getting close to the breed standard?
-If I breed the rabbit, will it better the breed?
-What am I aiming for in breeding/showing?

The only reason someone should breed an animal is to BETTER the breed. There are thousands of unwanted rabbits in the world, why make more? :wink


----------



## SpotLover (Aug 19, 2011)

bunnychild wrote:


> Dont question my ability to care for a pet i hav had animals since i was two
> 
> my answer to ur question is other kids juggle sports and school, I juggle school rabbit, horses, orchestra, and volunteering and i hav done well in school i am in fact an honor student in school since 2nd grade



You're avoiding answering the question because you know you cannot. You get an animal, then throw all the responsibility onto your parents while you do all of that. Do you have the room and money to keep all the kits if they don't sell? What about if one of your rabbits gets sick? How will you afford that? You won't, you'll go right to your parents. You are a child, you shouldn't even be considering raising rabbits. You should be playing barbies with your friend in your bedroom


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 21, 2011)

*SpotLover wrote: *


> bunnychild wrote:
> 
> 
> > Dont question my ability to care for a pet i hav had animals since i was two
> ...


u said u r new so u shouldnt be posting with out answers. i am not 5 i dont play with barbies what 14 yr old plays with barbies?! I hav planned and planned for this i created 6 planned out charts i have articles on how to care for orphan kits with no alternet mothers. And on ur other post u will see at the end of my post i said i will get what is in my area. if u read all the post u would see i said i am going to stick with the breeds i hav and maybe dutch, but my mom says because dutch rabbits r hard to breed she would rather i stick with what i hav and get a furrabbitas a PET.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 21, 2011)

I am done with both of these topics because all i have been getting is u shouldn't breed u will fail with that many. i have found someone to help, so peace out


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 27, 2011)

SpotLover, I have had rabbits since I was 6- do not condemn a child for wanting to have pets, I have given her some assignments to do and I will help her find her bunnies. 
I NEVER had a rabbit get sick when I was raising them before we only ever took 1 to a vet and that was for an injury, now a days it seems like everyone has sick rabbits, when did they get so fragile? 
Kids(age 5 to 18) in 4-H have rabbits and quite often care for them on their own and FFA starts even younger sometimes...


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 27, 2011)

No one condemns a child having pets. I have had rabbits all my life but only 1 or 2 at a time until I was a teenager when I had maybe 7 or 8. When a child wants around 30 rabbits of 9 different breeds at once people get concerned...


----------



## thethicketrabbitry (Aug 27, 2011)

*SpotLover wrote:*


> EXACTLY!! You are a child. You shouldn't even be CONSIDERING raising rabbits.


I disagree with this. Some of the best rabbit breeders I know are youth. When first deciding to get into rabbits, it is exciting. You have so many different breeds to choose from, so it is understandable that you want to try many. There isn't anything wrong with getting a pair/trio and trying out a breed. Something that helped me narrow down which breeds was size. I prefer the dwarf breeds because they are easily managed and handled. My mom has Flemish Giants. They are BIG rabbits, require BIG cages and LOTS more food than a smaller rabbit would. Estimated, you could feed four dwarf rabbits for the amount it takes to feed one Flemish Giant. That's something to consider as well. Good luck in your search!


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 5, 2011)

Like I said, I have BunnyChild doing some book reading and finding out all about the breeds she wants first, I will help her find what she wants once we can get through the book smart part. I had 135 rabbits in my back yard by the time I was 15, all were my responsibility. I was not involved in any after school activities except 4-H and I was the leader of the Rabbit Project, I had 5 other members involved in the rabbit project all younger than myself. Some children are more responsible for things than others.


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 5, 2011)

*Brittany85 wrote: *


> No one condemns a child having pets. I have had rabbits all my life but only 1 or 2 at a time until I was a teenager when I had maybe 7 or 8. When a child wants around 30 rabbits of 9 different breeds at once people get concerned...


I agree and I think her parents would stop her before she got that far, when her mom said more breeds I think she meant just a few. Again, I have her reading up on breeds and rabbit care, I have searched her area for the breeds she wants, many are not available and those that are, her parents better be rich to get quality stock, they are looking at $50 and up.


----------

